# Oregon Trestle Burns



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Please excuse me if this has already been posted on the MTF site. I was out of town for several days and away from wi-fi. I looked quickly over the site, and saw nothing, so here it is...

http://www.firehouse.com/news/12101...ay&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=CPS150805003

Video: http://www.firehouse.com/video/1210...ay&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=CPS150805003

The article says nothing about if the bridge was still in use, and if so, what it does to shipping around it.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

After a quick look at several articles, a few said the bridge was seldom used, and would have no impact to rail customers.

The biggest loss seems to be Historical, as there are not many of these left, and it will most likely not be rebuilt.

John


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Update*

3 Teens, 1 Adult Charged for Ore. Trestle Fire 

http://www.firehouse.com/news/12112776/3-teens-face-charges-related-to-sherwood-trestle-fire


----------

